# Range to Petronius



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Have done the math on the gas per hour it so I know its possible to get there but don't know if its worth it....



Do you all think a 24' Regulator with twin 200's and a 150 gal. tank is suitable enough to run to petronius and have a good trip. Have mainly stayed 45 miles out and in with it so I could run around and have the option to stay out longer if fish hit or if I wanted to change tactics. Just didn't want to run out, have ability to troll around for an hour or stay put and then have to leave and go straight in due to range limitations.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i would say yes no doubt. we have taken a 24 cape horn with twins from dauphin island and trolled around the pertronis with plenty of gas.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shouldn't be any problem. I've been out there on smaller boats with less fuel so I think you should be fine just keep an eye out on the weather.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Went to the Ram outta P-cola in a 26 regulator with 185 gallons of fuel with yamaha 200's and had no problem at all...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dempsetc (3/2/2009)*Have done the math on the gas per hour it so I know its possible to get there but don't know if its worth it....
> 
> Do you all think a 24' Regulator with twin 200's and a 150 gal. tank is suitable enough to run to petronius and have a good trip.


my roommate has the exact same boat. we can run to ram powell in ours. petronius without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

been there in a 23ft mako yours will make it easy


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (3/2/2009)*been there in a 23ft mako yours will make it easy






Hey, Jeff. How are my lures. I bet they're getting homesick unless you've been feeding them to blue marlins. How about posting a picture so I can show it to their cousins and assure them that they're being well taken care of?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

DOH!!!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

your lures are doing fine under the couch. They will be getting wet in a week or so.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldgo either waydepending on thetype ofengines and weather. The old 2-strokes in rough weather will pull you down to 1mpg so a round trip with no trolling could eat up to 130 gallons. That's getting a little close for comfort. What type of engines do you have and where are you departing from?

I had a 25' HydraSport with twin 225's and 200 gallons of fuel. I fished the Petronius (out of Pensacola Pass). It was rough all day and I had to coast into Fort Morgan on fumes.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

I would definately check your weather window and also listen to the reports as to the fish being at the rig or not. We all know how good :banghead the weather man can be sometimes, but if you hit it right a trip to patronius can befull of all kinds of reward. Good Luck.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Just curious how far is the Petronius from Dauphin Island?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Triple R (3/24/2009)*Just curious how far is the Petronius from Dauphin Island?


From the farewell buoy to the Petronius is roughly 55nm


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I use to have the same boat before we upgraded to the 29 and i did overnight trips to the ram from Mississippi...i always put twenty extra gallons in the head i never had to use them but it makes you feel a little bit better knowing you have it thereif you need it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ditto putting the xtra cans in the "can" if you have 20 extra gallons in reserve it helps.

Also some have a "bladder" tank they use for the run out, then fish and run back in on the main tanks. Wish I could find one!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *hjorgan (3/24/2009)*Ditto putting the xtra cans in the "can" if you have 20 extra gallons in reserve it helps.
> 
> Also some have a "bladder" tank they use for the run out, then fish and run back in on the main tanks. Wish I could find one!




here ya go

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic221263-47-1.aspx?Highlight=bladder


----------

